# Kearney, Nebraska His name is Ed and only has until the 15th



## BChristine (Feb 12, 2010)

I am from Handicapped Pets and we are working hard to find Ed a foster, a temporary boarding or a furever home.

He's beautiful and sweet dispositioned and has a medical issue which could well be temporary. His owner has chosen to have him put down, but has agree to wait until Monday.

Please take a look at this link complete with pictures. I will be close to the computer all weekend watching my email, this site and Handicapped Pets if anyone has any suggestions or is interested in him. Our members have a great transport group so that can be arranged.

Help Care for Cats, Dogs, and Animals • View topic - German Shepherd in Kearney, NE area has until Feb 15th

Thanks very much!

Christine


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

aww can't someone help him.. He needs a chance, this girl has tried SOO hard for this baby.. She hasn't given up on him.. Someone please help him... Please!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The 15th is Monday, is there no one that can help this boy?


----------



## cricketsmom (Feb 12, 2010)

Monday is not an _automatic_ death sentence anymore, so if you're reading this and it's Monday, don't give up yet! However, I have to come up with a plan if he's going to stay alive. I have to have something to tell the vet or he will make the decision

* this dog can be transported if necessary *


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Have you tried contacting Nancy with MOGS? She has alot of contacts in the midwest.

Welcome to Missouri German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think a spot for him can be found, but it may take some time. It sounds like the vet really cares and does not want him to be shuffled around, which is a good thing. If the vet allows him to stay another 1-2 weeks, he may be on the mend by then. It is probably not the best idea to transport him right now anyway, both because of physical activity and stress.


----------



## cricketsmom (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your concern. A place has been found for Ed!


----------

